

25 days of Angular: Day 1 - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/advent2013/

======
emilioolivares
Link doesn't work!

~~~
bauser
It doesn't? It works for me...

[http://www.ng-newsletter.com/advent2013/](http://www.ng-
newsletter.com/advent2013/)

